# Buckling off and on weakness



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok so I have this grey buckling. He is sometimes weak and won't drink a lot then other times he drinks a lot and is active!!! His poop was runny when he was first weak but now it is normal pellet poop. He pees and jumps around like normal. I was feeding him canned gots milk from te store and mixing it with my goats milk, but then I heard from 2 different people that it isn't really good for kids. So now I'm mixing milk replacer in with the milk and eventually I will take the canned goats milk completely out of their diet. Why is my buckling doing this?? When the other buckling is completely fine!!:0


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How old? What is his weight? How much are you feeding per bottle and how many bottles per day? Why are you mixing anything with your goat milk?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

How old is the buckling? How much have you been feeding him and how often? What does he weigh? Can you get his temp?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> How old? What is his weight? How much are you feeding per bottle and how many bottles per day? Why are you mixing anything with your goat milk?


He is almost two weeks old. I don't know his weight but he is thicker bodied and he belly looks full. I feed him around 3-4 oz every four hours, but sometimes he eats all of it and sometimes he doesn't eat but like 3 oz. I'm am mixing stuff with my goats milk is because my dies don't produce enough to feed them. They have been doing really well on my goats milk and canned goats milk until a few days ago when the grey buckling started getting weak. He seems really active and then a few hours later he seems a little weak!! But once he stands up and eats he seems fine. He is is a large wooden box in my basement with a heat lamp over them.

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh and by the way I mixed in the milk replacer in gradually


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

What breed is he?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would be giving him a B Complex shot. Sounds like he isn't regulating his sugar or something.

But you really need to weigh him to find out if the amount you are feeding is ok.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I agree with Karen


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Is the replacer soy based? Whole goats milk would be best for them, but I understand not having enough milk for all of them. Did they start acting off when you started introducing the replacer to the bottles? 
You may need to back off feeding as much, 4x a day is enough. Add some water to the bottles as well, until he is out of his funk, what you're feeding may be too rich.

Give him some probios, and B complex. Start adding a pinch of baking soda to his first bottle of the day.

Get his temp, and his weight. He shouldn't look necessarily "full" like adult goats look on a full stomach, they should look streamlined, not having a poofy belly, and not sunken in either, but in between. That's where a kid is the healthiest.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Scottyhorse said:


> What breed is he?


He is a pygmy mix kiko.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> I would be giving him a B Complex shot. Sounds like he isn't regulating his sugar or something.
> 
> But you really need to weigh him to find out if the amount you are feeding is ok.


Ok where can you get B complex at?? How do I weigh him?? Like on a human scale??

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Is the replacer soy based? Whole goats milk would be best for them, but I understand not having enough milk for all of them. Did they start acting off when you started introducing the replacer to the bottles?
> You may need to back off feeding as much, 4x a day is enough. Add some water to the bottles as well, until he is out of his funk, what you're feeding may be too rich.
> 
> Give him some probios, and B complex. Start adding a pinch of baking soda to his first bottle of the day.
> ...


I really don't know if it is soy based or not. It is called Dumor goat kid milk replacer. No he started acting off before I started giving him they replacer. 
Also I would go longer than four hours but I feel like he will get really weak if I don't do four hours and die on me! i do add a tablespoon of water to the milk cause the goats milk that is canned is evaporated. Ok I will start adding a pinch of baking soda and I don't know where to get B complex. Can you take a goats temp with a human thermometer?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You can get b complex at tractor supply I think, some feed stores carry it, or a vet will have it.
You can weigh yourself on a scale, then pick him up and weigh yourself while holding him then subtract your previous weight from the weight it read when you were holding him.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You would be better off with the canned goat milk than Dumor milk replacer.

You can use one of those digital plastic thermometers.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

4seasonsfarm said:


> I really don't know if it is soy based or not. It is called Dumor goat kid milk replacer. No he started acting off before I started giving him they replacer.
> Also I would go longer than four hours but I feel like he will get really weak if I don't do four hours and die on me! i do add a tablespoon of water to the milk cause the goats milk that is canned is evaporated. Ok I will start adding a pinch of baking soda and I don't know where to get B complex. Can you take a goats temp with a human thermometer?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


The canned milk should be mixed at least 50/50 with water. Yes, you can take their temp with a human thermometer, you have to take a rectal temp on them though.

It sounds like they were getting too rich of milk. Back off on the milk a bit, give more water. Is he peeing and pooping normally? Do you have any C&D antitoxin? Or milk of magnesia?


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

I had a kinder doe that I thought was at deaths door, and everyone helped me on here very well. one day I got a jar of homemade honey from a friend in graceville and decided on a whim to put a tbs of honey in it just to see if it would help (She was a terrible fighter on the nipple trying to get her to eat >:[)
So I put some in the milk and she sucked it down. after a week she started drinking it by herself. it may help with yours. also my kinder would get COLD (Her temp would drop in the evenings...I had no idea why, so I would put her in my bed and stick a heat pad on medium underneath her. shes done a complete 180....she now owns my house. 
sorry got off subject but do try alittle bit of honey!


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

and yes, give the kid a CD antitoxin....I only had CD and T and when I gave it to my kinder doe it helped a bit too. I believe my kinder (Along with a few others on this site) had a slow gut. Could be the milk is too rich, or he didn't get alot of colostrum which jump starts his tummy and immune system.


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

instead of canned goat milk, it is a bit cheaper to just get a whole gallon of whole cows milk. I did the canned goat milk and it got expensive fast. its like 3$ a can right? for a dollar more you can get a gallon of cow milk. Dont switch automaticaly mix it half and half (After mixing the goat milk half/half with the water of course) then gradually go down the scalle on mixing cow and goat milk til you get to full cow milk. Get some probios for ruminants also becuase it helped mine while I switched her milk up and got her to start eating grain.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I wouldn't use the replacer, slowly put them on one of these mixes,

1 gallon whole cows milk (take 2 cups out, also feel free to mix it with the goat milk)
1 can evaporated milk
1 cup cultured buttermilk

Or
3 eggs
3 cups powered milk (from a grocery store)
1/3 cup whipping cream
2 cups water
Mix in blender
Add to 7 cups of water (9 cups water total)
This makes about 3/4 of a gallon


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

and from what Ive been told you shouldnt be adding baking soda to any kid food til after 4-6 weeks because their rumen is not developed yet. they have a single stomach for at least 4 weeks until their rumen is developed. lol and sorry for the replies, but I am replying as I read. I would try to stick with Probios for ruminants- comes in a white tube with a dark blue and white label...cows milk (No need to dilute) and mix a tbs of honey....wiegh him, take his temp, if sub normal temps I would get him warm quick. if hes cold he won't eat. That and a slow gut could be the problem. It just takes alot of work and patience.


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

exactly, little bits and peices, Every kid I bottle raised had stomach problems on the replacer. Never ever again will I use it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yep, I tired replacer again once last year, it had been years since I had tried the last time, bad results both times, different brands as well.

I've always out baking soda in the bottles and lambars, no issues with it here, but every does what works for them


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok I do have a CD/T shot is this the same thing as yaw are talking about?? I just bottle fed him and he drank so much of it. Around 4-5 oz. he ate a lot!! And sucked it down faster than I ever saw him suck down a bottle!! I will get his temp in a few minutes and try to weigh them if if even comes up on the scale. His poop is normal yellowish orangish terds like my other baby goats have had. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Scottyhorse said:


> What breed is he?


Sorry I ment to say he is a nigerian mix pygmy. The other buckling is the pygmy mix Kiko haha

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey guys so today and all last night the buckling has been doing much better. Regular pooping and peeing. I would still like to give him B complex and check his temp and wait. Sorry I haven't already done this!! I have never checked a goats temp before. So can you put a cover over the thermometer?? Or do you have to just do it with out anything on there??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can put the little plastic covering over it but it has to be out of the case. You can also just put it in without anything. Then clean it afterward. I keep a thermometer specifically for the goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I can get a thermometer for goats but it wouldn't be until tomorrow but I'll go ahead with the human thermometer 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

You can just set aside a thermometer for goats instead of spendin extra money. I had a baby thermometer from a baby shower its soft and flexable so when they squirm it wont hurt them. It works great


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is all a goat thermometer is, a human thermometer. I just buy the cheap plastic digital ones at the dollar store.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh really??!? Wow I will get one ASAP


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------

